# [SOLVED] BSOD 0x00000019



## lmihai2012 (Feb 11, 2012)

Yesterday my computer started to give me some BSOD's related that is something wrong with my HDD.

First BSOD:

The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000024 (0x00000000001904fb, 0xfffff88009b09158, 0xfffff88009b089b0, 0xfffff80003336142).

Second BSOD:

The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000050 (0xfffffffffffffff0, 0x0000000000000000, 0xfffff800030c597a, 0x0000000000000000).

Third BSOD:

The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000019 (0x0000000000000003, 0xfffffa8006bd1600, 0xfffffa80063d1600, 0xfffffa8006bd1600).

I must say that I didn't install anything for about one week before I started to get this BSOD's.

The minidump attached is from the last BSOD.


----------



## lmihai2012 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: BSOD 0x00000019*

Another BSOD:

The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x000000c2 (0x0000000000000007, 0x000000000000109b, 0x0000000000000010, 0xfffffa8009060320).


----------



## lmihai2012 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: BSOD 0x00000019*

I have run memtest and it showed a lot of errors. I don't know what is not working but from pictures I think it is the CPU.
Pictures: Photo Album - Imgur


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: BSOD 0x00000019*

you just found the issue:thumb:

memtest runs a thorough test of the memory ram only....nothing to do with the cpu. replace the memory.


----------



## lmihai2012 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: BSOD 0x00000019*



OM3GA said:


> you just found the issue:thumb:
> 
> memtest runs a thorough test of the memory ram only....nothing to do with the cpu. replace the memory.


I found that one of my RAM modules is not working anymore. They worked fine for 2 months, what can be the cause of faulting one of my RAM's ?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: BSOD 0x00000019*

Everything electronic dies eventually, sometimes sooner then others, especially if it is a generic brand. If this solved your problem please mark this thread solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## lmihai2012 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: BSOD 0x00000019*



spunk.funk said:


> Everything electronic dies eventually, sometimes sooner then others, especially if it is a generic brand. If this solved your problem please mark this thread solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


I will do that when I am sure that I solved the problem 
Thank you guys for replying!


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: BSOD 0x00000019*



lmihai2012 said:


> I will do that when I am sure that I solved the problem
> Thank you guys for replying!


There is no definite answer for this question. Just remember that it doesn't matter how good the product is, it can go bad. nothing is perfect. 

you should RMA the RAM tough.


----------



## lmihai2012 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: BSOD 0x00000019*



OM3GA said:


> There is no definite answer for this question. Just remember that it doesn't matter how good the product is, it can go bad. nothing is perfect.
> 
> you should RMA the RAM tough.


RMA? Is second time I hear this today and I still don't know what is it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: BSOD 0x00000019*

*R*eturn *M*erchandise *A*uthorization. Contact the manufacturer of the RAM and request an RMA and send it back to them and they will send you a refurbished one in return in 4-6 weeks


----------



## lmihai2012 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: BSOD 0x00000019*



spunk.funk said:


> *R*eturn *M*erchandise *A*uthorization. Contact the manufacturer of the RAM and request an RMA and send it back to them and they will send you a refurbished one in return in 4-6 weeks


Oh..I was about to do that Monday  (I'm not that used to english)


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: BSOD 0x00000019*

How does the computer run with the bad stick of ram out?


----------



## lmihai2012 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: BSOD 0x00000019*



Rich-M said:


> How does the computer run with the bad stick of ram out?


Everything seems to be ok now. If I don't get any errors today I will close this thread.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: BSOD 0x00000019*

Great then that is your answer.


----------



## lmihai2012 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: BSOD 0x00000019*

Thank you guys for you support and your time!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You are welcome!


----------

